# Install Abiword



## DEVLIN123 (Sep 5, 2002)

HOW DO I INSTALL ABIWORD?


----------



## symphonix (Sep 5, 2002)

I believe AbiWord is one of the packages that can be installed using Fink. Fink is a command-line program that allows you to select open-source GNU packages for installation on your system. They are automatically downloaded, patched, linked and compiled so you can run them on your mac.

There are lots of messages on the board relating to X-Windows. Since AbiWord is an X-Windows program, you will want to browse over some of the instructions for setting up X-Windows, which is also installed via Fink. You might also want to install OroborosX to give AbiWord a little bit more of a Mac OS X look-and-feel.

(I think its high time we set up our own Fink / X-Windows HOW-TO)


----------



## kommakazi (Sep 8, 2002)

Get it here:
http://fink.sourceforge.net/


----------

